# Monday 8th Dec Man Utd Game 99% WIN chance Tips



## MoneyTree (Dec 8, 2014)

*Congrats on Yesterday Hamburg TG OVER WIN posted on German forum

Saints-vs- Man Utd

BEST BET : Total Goals OVER 2.5 for this game*

*Try Betting Verona TG OVER 2.5 as well from Italy *


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 8, 2014)

Southampton lost 2 matches in a row. The team of Kuman is 3rd with 26 points which is astonishing for them. The defence of Southampton is the best in the Premier league, they only conceided 10 goals, at home only four from 7 matches. 
Manchester United won 3 wins in a row. United are in a better form at the moment, at least if we look at the last results. 
My prediction is Manchester United to win, the odds are @2.55 at Bet365.


----------



## MoneyTree (Dec 8, 2014)

BgFutbol said:


> Southampton lost 2 matches in a row. The team of Kuman is 3rd with 26 points which is astonishing for them. The defence of Southampton is the best in the Premier league, they only conceided 10 goals, at home only four from 7 matches.
> Manchester United won 3 wins in a row. United are in a better form at the moment, at least if we look at the last results.
> My prediction is Manchester United to win, the odds are @2.55 at Bet365.


Good Choice on man utd to win.


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 8, 2014)

MoneyTree said:


> Good Choice on man utd to win.


We will see later, hopefuly


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 8, 2014)

Close call, we both won our bets which is the important!


----------



## MoneyTree (Dec 9, 2014)

*DOUBLE WIN on Man Utd and Verona TG OVER 2.5 BETS

So far 3 Post 3 Winnings




*


----------

